# كـــــــــــاســـبـــر يــــعــــمــل دائـــمـــا



## Alexander.t (15 يونيو 2010)

*





*Start
*



*​ 

​ 


أسلم وأروع  وأريح و أأمن أعيد   وأكرر أأمن حل بعد بحثي لفتره بما يخص الكاسبر (من  أدوات لجلب المفاتيح   أو مواقع على الانترنت تؤمن لك المفاتيح أو كراكات  مطروحه   أو باتشات أو أو إلى آخره....)وبعيدا عن البحث عن المفاتيح   التي   قد تعمل أو لا تعمل ,أو أن تعمل اليوم وبعد كم يوم تكون صارت في  خبر   كان 
السؤال  الذي تبادر إلى ذهني لماذا لا نفعل الكاسبر بأنفسنا؟؟؟؟؟ ,, نعم   بأنفسنا  (يعني يدوي) وبدون اللجوء إلى أي شيء ضار بالجهاز ولو حتى 1%

الكاسبر  وكما نعلم يعطينا فتره   تجريبيه لمدة شهر وهنا تكمن الورطه   بالنسبه  للشركه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 وهنا تكمن الاستفاده  القصوى   بالنسبه لنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*وها  هنا بيت القصيد  (التفعيل اليدوي   للفتره التجريبيه للكاسبر من جديد)*​​

اولا اذهب الى موقع الكاسبر وحمل هذه النسخه

من هنااااااااااااااااااا

وبعد انتهاء الفتره التجريبه يمكنك تنفيذ الشرح التالى لاعطائك فتره  تجريبيه من جديد
بدون ادنى مشكله



 




​
*إضغط على   settings* 

 




​

 *إضغط على   options*

 




​
*أزل العلامه   من المربع* 

 

 إضغط على apply​
 ومن ثم ok

 

 الآن أغلق   برنامج الكاسبر بشكل نهائي من شريط المهام  بالنقر على exit

 الآن حمل ملفين  ضروريين قد أعددتهم مسبقا   لمتابعة الطريقه 


*
mediafire
**




4shared
**




rapidshare
**




*megaupload
*




OR  multiupload 
*​
 
 أول ملف كما ترون عباره عن ملف registry

 ثاني ملف يحوي بداخله على أمر run




 

 إضغط على ملف   الريجيستري




 

 إضغط على   كلمة نعم
 ومن ثم موافق

 

 افتح ملف txt   




 

 انسخ أمر run   (تشغيل) الذي بداخل ملف txt




 

 اذهب إلى   قائمة إبدأ وإضغط على run أو تشغيل

 

 لصق في   المستطيل وإضغط موافق




 

 ستفتح صفحه   تحوي على ملف  الكاسبر باسم avp9 لاتغلقها  سنحتاجها بعد قليل




 

 الآن سنعيد   تسمية الملف avp9  إلى MINA ELBATAL




 

 وصلنا تمام 

 الآن سنقوم   بتشغيل الكاسبر من جديد وسيظهر تلقائيا بجانب​
فلودر MINA ELBATAL  فولدر بعنوان avp9 من جديد​

لا تُفَعٌل أي شيء من خصائص الكاسبر بعد تشغيله و عندما    تظهر هذه الصوره إضغط على cancel​




​ 
إذهب وأغلق الكاسبر من جديد بشكل نهائي من شريط  المهام بالنقر على   exit ​ 
سنعود إلى    الصفحه التي تحوي على المجلدين



سنحذف  الملف   باسم avp9 بشكل نهائي وسيبقى لدينا الملف باسم MINA ELBATAL






​ 
*الآن سنعيد    تسمية الملف المتبقي MINA ELBATAL إلى avp9 من جديد *​ 
( لا تكتب avp9 بأحرف كبيره) كما في الصوره






​ 
الآن أغلق    الصفحه ​ 
انتهينا​ 
إذهب وشغل    الكاسبر من جديد وإطلب مفتاحك التجريبي وكل ما تخلص الفتره التجريبيه أعد   العمليه من جديد ​ 

ملاحظات ​ 
أولا : تم تطبيق الطريقه على kaspersky internet security  2010 ويتم تنشيط الفتره   التجريبيه بشكل دائم ومتكرر


ثانيا :  تم تطبيق الطريقه على kaspersky   pure 2010  ويتم تنشيط الفتره التجريبيه  بشكل دائم ومتكرر


ثالثا :  تم تطبيق الطريقه على kaspersky   internet security 2011  ويتم تنشيط  الفتره التجريبيه بشكل دائم   ومتكرر

الطريقه تعمل    100 % 



الموضوع  منقول ولكن جربته بنفسى 
حملت كاسبر 2010  واستنيت لغاية لما عدا يوم من الفتره التجريبيه ونفذت  الشرح اللى فى الموضوع ده رجعت الفتره التجريبيه 30 يوم من تانى


*




**finish*
*



*​ ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*فكرة حلللللللللللوة 
هبقا اجربها واقولك 
ثانكس على تعبك​*


----------



## Critic (16 يونيو 2010)

*تمام اوى هحمله بكرة يا معلم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2010)

*وليه ده كله ياعم مينا

انا شغال بـ avast وبيعمل لمده سنه كامله

والحمد لله بيمسك اي نمله مش فيرس بس

شكرا ليك ياجميل علي الشرح الجميل 

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يونيو 2010)

افاست مين يا مايكل انا جربت الافاست وال avg 
لكن مفيش برنامج زى الكاسبر
بجانب ان الكاسبر بيفرق بين الباتش الحقيقى والكراكات بتاعت البرامج اى انتى فيرس على وجه الارض بيعتبر الكراك فيرس وبيضربه 
جرب الكاسبر يا مايكل هيطلعلك فيروسات الافستا مش بيشوفها وكمان الافاسات مش قوى فى حماية النت والاخترقات لكن الكاسبر لا يعلى عليه بجد يا مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> افاست مين يا مايكل انا جربت الافاست وال avg
> لكن مفيش برنامج زى الكاسبر
> بجانب ان الكاسبر بيفرق بين الباتش الحقيقى والكراكات بتاعت البرامج اى انتى فيرس على وجه الارض بيعتبر الكراك فيرس وبيضربه
> جرب الكاسبر يا مايكل هيطلعلك فيروسات الافستا مش بيشوفها وكمان الافاسات مش قوى فى حماية النت والاخترقات لكن الكاسبر لا يعلى عليه بجد يا مايكل




*انا من ساعه لما جربت ال avast وهو بيمسك اي فيرس

حتي لما اجي انزل اي برنامج متفيرس مش بيرضي يكمل تحميله

وبيبعتلي رساله انه متفيرس 

وكمان من ساعه لما سطبته طلعلي فيروسات صغيره في ملفات مكنتش اعرفها

ومنها العاب وحذفها لوحده

ع العموم هجرب الكاسبر وطريقتك مقدرش ازعلك ياجميل

وبعدين هي جت علي الكاسبر انا كل فتره بجرب اي برنامج بينزل جديد

همشي بنصيحتك وربنا يستر بقي 

لو حصله حاجه تصليحه عليك طبعا انا استغلالي :t30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يونيو 2010)

انا عنيا يا حبيبى بس صدقنى
اسئل اى مهندس كومب يقولك الكاسبر لا يعلى عليه
الدليل انو اقوى حاجه فى السوق انوالكيهات بتاعته صعب جدا تلاقيها الطريقه دى الطريقه الوحيده اللى ممكن الكاسبر يشتغل بيها دايركت غير كده يبقى انسى لان الشكره بتاعته عيال من الاخر لو مسكو اى مفتاح ليه شغال على اكتر من جهاز بيعملوله بلوك هههههههه عيال ولاد جنيه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> انا عنيا يا حبيبى بس صدقنى
> اسئل اى مهندس كومب يقولك الكاسبر لا يعلى عليه
> الدليل انو اقوى حاجه فى السوق انوالكيهات بتاعته صعب جدا تلاقيها الطريقه دى الطريقه الوحيده اللى ممكن الكاسبر يشتغل بيها دايركت غير كده يبقى انسى لان الشكره بتاعته عيال من الاخر لو مسكو اى مفتاح ليه شغال على اكتر من جهاز بيعملوله بلوك هههههههه عيال ولاد جنيه




*تسلم عيونك ياحبي

من غير ما اسال ياعمنا

يبقي عندي المهندس مينا واسال برضه

هجربه انشاء الله بكره​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يونيو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *فكرة حلللللللللللوة
> هبقا اجربها واقولك
> ثانكس على تعبك​*



نورتى يا قمر ولما تجربيها قوليلى النتيجه ايه


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *تمام اوى هحمله بكرة يا معلم*



نورتنى يا حبيبى ولما تجربها قولى النتيجه ايه


----------

